# Brazilian Jilo Eggplant recipes needed



## chicagodan (Jul 31, 2007)

I found some Brazilian Jilo Eggplants at the farmers market this past weekend. These are completely new to me. What are some traditional dishes for these eggplants?

Thanks!!!!


Dan


----------



## Guest (Mar 28, 2010)

*JILO AND ONIONS*
_At the pousada, I watched Marcinha make this simple and delicious side dish; I've adapted her recipe slightly. The tart flavor makes a great accompaniment to a rich casserole or grilled meats. Jilo is available at many Latino and Brazilian markets here in the United States. Though it looks a bit like eggplant, it's firm inside, and does not get salted before cooking. Figure on one per person. Serves 6._
1 Tbsp olive oil
1 large or 2 medium onions, cut in half, then thinly sliced
6 jilo, stems removed, thinly sliced into rounds
1 clove of garlic, smashed
Kosher salt or sea salt, and fresh black pepper, to taste

Heat the oil in a heavy (cast iron) frying pan or skillet over low heat. When the oil is hot, sprinkle some of the jilo and onions on it. When those begin to brown, add more of the jilo and onions. Stir a bit, and let sit until just starting to brown. Add the remaining jilo and onions, along with the garlic. Keep stirring until all of the vegetables are a bit browned, and the onions are slightly caramelized and very soft. Season with salt and pepper, and serve hot.


----------

